# the truth about your dog's food



## CoCo187 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi guys... this is a programme thats on the tv right now in the uk...anyone watching


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I will definitely be watching later. It is causing quite a stir!


----------



## CoCo187 (Dec 31, 2013)

Haha yeah, I tried to watch but coco kept playing and the family were distracting...gonna catch up with it and concentrate fully .... I saw a bit about comparing wolves to chis and raw food...and the only supermarket food they talked about and showed was bakers and pedigree


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I thought it was quite dissapointing really they were very much on the fence


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

*Chloe* said:


> I thought it was quite dissapointing really they were very much on the fence


I agree with that.i watched & ended up disappointed.im suprised they didn't mention foods like orijen. I was thinking of starting mine on raw but now im re considering again after the salmonella bit :-0


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I don't know how they can substantiate the salmonella claim I have been feeding raw for a while but I know lots of people that have been feeding raw for many years and never heard of anyone having any problems, but I have heard of recalls on dry food (in the US) because of possible salmonella contaminations...shame really there wasn't much fact based information


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Maaaaaaaan I forgot this was on. Hope I can find it on catch up. I feed raw and have never had a problem with salmonella


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I was disappointed with this too. Lots of unsubstantiated claims and bad editing. The vet talking about salmonella is talking about salmonella in pet food, which would include the recent US recalls, he doesn't actually mention raw food. The guy from Honeys (he wrote their raw food handbook, which is very good) annoyed me by saying that all commercial dog foods are the same, which is clearly a load of rubbish. 
I am a huge advocate of raw feeding and will never go back to commercial foods for my own dogs, but I am happy to recommend really good products like Eden, Ziwi Peak, etc to people who can't or don't want to feed raw. There are lots of excellent foods out there now, it isn't just a choice between DIY raw or Bakers!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I was referring to the Lily's founder saying raw fed dogs coats shed salmonella not sure how she could substantiate that claim lol was obviously a big promo opportunity for them though


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I certainly won't be recommending any Lily's Kitchen products anymore lol


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

I've found it and watched it on catchup. The scariest thing for me was the comment about propolyene glycol (sp?!) being an ingredient in dog food and is a main constituent in ANTI FREEZE. and it's legal???????


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I was saddened by the condition of a lot of the dogs featured. The vegan dogs all had poor coats and teeth and runny eyes, and the 'spoilt' Maltese being hand fed scrambled eggs had the most awful tear staining I have ever seen.


----------

